# DVC at The Grand Floridian Official



## komosatp (Dec 8, 2011)

Woo Hoo I'm the first to post!!!!

Here's the OS story.


----------



## 6scoops (Dec 8, 2011)

komosatp said:


> Woo Hoo I'm the first to post!!!!
> 
> Here's the OS story.



So, funny you beat me by a mile!  I was just coming to see if anyone had posted.  147 new villas, will be added to Grand Floridian!  Very Nice!  I bet it will be high points to stay there.


----------



## jancpa (Dec 8, 2011)

I wonder how many tpu's this will cost when they open in 2013?


----------



## Janette (Dec 8, 2011)

It's great to be a DVC owner!


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, but I think I was the first to set up an ongoing search!


----------



## chriskre (Dec 8, 2011)

Now for this I'll do an add-on.   

Hopefully Poly is next.


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 10, 2011)

Love the extra option.


----------



## Culli (Dec 18, 2011)

I have owned for about 5 years now and I can't believe how prices have gone up.  By the time GF is selling it will be $140 a pt (if not higher) and I bet the pt charts will be higher that BLT.  I passed on a chance to get BLT direct at $91 a pt, I had the paper work and thought a better deal would come along............BOY WAS I wrong.  On the flip side resale prices are magnificent compared to DVC direct and only going to get better IMO.  The restrictions they have on resale right now is pretty insignificant (I'm sure that can change) and doesn't justify the cost difference.  

Now when GF comes they may have a new structure that might require people to buy direct..........but not for this kid!!!  It will be interesting to see how incentives etc will be handled.  If possible we might stay there with our pts or a RCI trade for curiostiy sake but not a big attraction.  Now when my kids grow up and if they decide to get married there.........well that could be a different story:rofl:


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 18, 2011)

DVC direct prices are going UP on Jan 15th. per my guide on Friday.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 19, 2011)

jancpa said:


> I wonder how many tpu's this will cost when they open in 2013?



like BLT, i expect it will be a couple of years before there are any deposits into RCI...


----------



## icydog (Jan 6, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> like BLT, i expect it will be a couple of years before there are any deposits into RCI...




That's an optimistic guess.


----------

